# C. tenebrosa’ AM/AOS (syn L.)



## tomp (Jun 15, 2022)

Here is a nice dark form. This a division of my previously awarded plant. Looking fine again this year. 10 flowers on 2 inf.


----------



## monocotman (Jun 16, 2022)

Wonderful clone!


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 16, 2022)

love that!!!


----------



## Guldal (Jun 16, 2022)

Great, Tom, gorgeous colours!


----------



## GuRu (Jun 16, 2022)

Very impressive flowers, I like this copper like colour.


----------



## tomp (Jun 17, 2022)

Mother Nature had a good day and a good time. I am a real sucker for tenebrosa!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jun 17, 2022)

Gorgeous!


----------



## NEslipper (Jun 20, 2022)

Beautiful! Another one to add to the list if I could only find some space....


----------

